# 3 across in a Rav-4?



## megincl (Sep 10, 2002)

We're looking at new cars and are thinking about the Rav4. Can you get three carseats or a combo of carseat and boosters across the back seat? I know there's an optional third row which we might go for, but I'd love to know just about the back seat.

Thanks!
megin


----------



## megincl (Sep 10, 2002)

anyone?


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't have firsthand knowledge about it, but I've heard that all 3 seat belts in the Rav4 cannot be used at the same time -- for car seats or people. They overlap in a weird way or something?


----------



## Erica09M (Jul 28, 2008)

The Sunshine Kids Radian (65, 80 & XT models) are very narrow and great for getting 3 across in a small vehicle.

How old are the children, and what are their heights & weights? This information can help get you better suggestions.

As for the PP mentioning abou not all 3 seat belts being used at the same time, I'm really not sure about that.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pastrygirl* 
I don't have firsthand knowledge about it, but I've heard that all 3 seat belts in the Rav4 cannot be used at the same time -- for car seats or people. They overlap in a weird way or something?

In some models this is a problem. I don't know what years, but the middle and one of the outboard belts overlap so 3 seats can not be installed.


----------



## megincl (Sep 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peony* 
In some models this is a problem. I don't know what years, but the middle and one of the outboard belts overlap so 3 seats can not be installed.

I think this is the case in the latest Rav4.

Can someone explain a bit more about how this doesn't work. I don't have three kids now, so it's quite hypothetical. In fact, I only have one, with hopes for another. By the time there's another, DS (now 6) will still be in his Monterey. The little one would be in a Blvd. They'd both be latched. I'm looking to also be able to have another kiddo in a graco HBB, for the occasional playdate/ride somewhere.

I know I've sat in seats where my belt overlaps with someone else's. I don't doubt folks saying it's untenable or unsafe, I'd just love to understand a bit more about why. And if perhaps the fact that one of the boosters doesn't latch might make a difference?









Thanks!
megin


----------



## Zenful (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peony* 
In some models this is a problem. I don't know what years, but the middle and one of the outboard belts overlap so 3 seats can not be installed.

Just checked my Rav4 (2001 model)...there's only 2 seat belts in the back seat. It looks like there could technically be a middle seat, but it's tiny and there's no seat belt...hope that helps some.


----------



## pixels99 (Jul 8, 2009)

I think it was starting with 2006 models ... The passenger side seatbelt is totally normal, not a concern. The problem is with the driver's and center seat. The seatbelts overlap not by just an inch, but by fully half the width. Let's see if I can explain. I believe that the shoulder belt for the center seatbelt comes from the passenger side of the vehicle. The female buckle stalk is on the driver's side. But here's the thing ... the seatbelt anchor for the center seat, the one one the occupant's right, is smack dab in the middle of the vehicle. The female buckle stalk is smack dab in the middle of the driver's side seat. That means that the female buckle stalk for the driver's side seat is smack dab in the middle of the center seatbelt.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

My mom has a Rav4 (2006), and I have tried many times to get 3 seats in there, with no luck. In my experience, Radians are completely incompatible with the Rav4 (Toyotas are usually the worst for Radians, though I did easily install 3 radians in a Prius the other day); I haven't even been able to get one in at a time, forward-facing (rear-facing might work). We have tried two Britax parkways and a boulevard, and no there was no way they were fitting. Really, two booster seats alone take up the majority of the space. I am hoping that some company will come out with a super-narrow booster sometime soon. If that happens, you might have some luck. But for now, I don't know of any 3 seats that could fit together in the back seat of a Rav4.









HTH!

Lex


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zenful* 
Just checked my Rav4 (2001 model)...there's only 2 seat belts in the back seat. It looks like there could technically be a middle seat, but it's tiny and there's no seat belt...hope that helps some.

Did you check the ceiling for the middle seat belt? My babysitter has an older Rav4 and thought she didn't have a third belt, until I pulled it down from the ceiling.


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megincl* 
Can someone explain a bit more about how this doesn't work. I don't have three kids now, so it's quite hypothetical. In fact, I only have one, with hopes for another. By the time there's another, DS (now 6) will still be in his Monterey. The little one would be in a Blvd. They'd both be latched. I'm looking to also be able to have another kiddo in a graco HBB, for the occasional playdate/ride somewhere.

I know I've sat in seats where my belt overlaps with someone else's. I don't doubt folks saying it's untenable or unsafe, I'd just love to understand a bit more about why. And if perhaps the fact that one of the boosters doesn't latch might make a difference?









Thanks!
megin

You can't always count on LATCH since there are weight limits (Toyota goes with the car seat manufacturer's limit, which for the Blvd is 48 pounds). Also, for a booster, you still need a seat belt. If you can't use the seat belt because it interferes with the next child's seat belt, then you can't use the booster. Being able to use LATCH for a booster doesn't really come into play.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixels99* 
I think it was starting with 2006 models ... The passenger side seatbelt is totally normal, not a concern. The problem is with the driver's and center seat. The seatbelts overlap not by just an inch, but by fully half the width. Let's see if I can explain. I believe that the shoulder belt for the center seatbelt comes from the passenger side of the vehicle. The female buckle stalk is on the driver's side. But here's the thing ... the seatbelt anchor for the center seat, the one one the occupant's right, is smack dab in the middle of the vehicle. The female buckle stalk is smack dab in the middle of the driver's side seat. That means that the female buckle stalk for the driver's side seat is smack dab in the middle of the center seatbelt.

Yup, that is it exactly. We have the 2007 Rav4 and the left side of the center belt is in the middle of the left outboard's seat. Really weird design. I know we won't be able to have all 3 of our kids in there when the new ones comes. Our 2001 Jeep Grand Cherokee can sit 3 across no problem, so at least we don't have to scramble for a new vehicle right away.


----------



## megincl (Sep 10, 2002)

Thanks SO much to everyone for all of your descriptions and help with this. I definitely can visualize all the issues with 3 across in this car....now on to seeing if we can test one with the (tiny, we know) third row.

Thanks!
megin


----------

